# I don't like ANY salad dressing I have tried. Ideas?



## JayPankratz

I know, I am odd. The problem is, I can not stand any type of mayonaise, vinegar, mustard, or salad dressing products. Ranch is the closest I can come and even that is too overpowering. The only real issue is that salad is tough to eat without dressing. On top of that, I have shaky hands so all of it just ends up falling back down to the plate. 

My thought is that maybe someone has a recipe or idea for an "alternative" salad dressing that would fit this purpose. I would prefer something that is already made that I can order rather than making it myself. 

I want something flavorful but without the "tang" of traditional salad dressings. I assume it would be an oil product which is okay. Also, if it could incorporate garlic that would be fantastic!  

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## VeraBlue

How about salsa??


----------



## kadesma

_Jay,_
_my dad loved his salad, had to have it every night. But he was not at all fond of many of the things you mention. His favorite thing was a good extra virgin olive oil that was slightly fruity to him. He would use it with some salt and pepper, of course he had to have tomato and sliced red onion, and as many raw veggies as possible..He would not eat croutons or avocado in salad, but every thing else was okay. Olive oil is also good mixed with a little orange juice, pomegranite juice, also good and a faorite of my son-in-law, is just some olive oil,ketchup sugar, salt and he adds sesame seeds and green onions sliced thin, he mixes all together and pours over his greens and over orange slices. _
_kadesma _


----------



## karadekoolaid

My son cannot stand anything "acid" either. We put sea salt, a little ground pepper and extra-virgin olive oil on his salads. More of the latter than anything else.


----------



## Alix

What about some kind of raspberry thing? The kraft Raspberry Vinaigrette is very sweet, not at all overpowering. I think if you bought that and diluted it half and half with a good quality oil it might work for you.


----------



## ChefJune

*Re: Hey June*

I cannot recommend anything bottled, because I haven't bought salad dressing for more than 25 years.  It's just too simple -- and so much tastier 00 to make them myself.  The simplest, andone of my favorites is a squirt of fresh lemon and a couple of tablespoons of good extra virgin olive oil.  Finish with some sea salt and a turn or two of the pepper grinder.   It's fresh tasting and complements almost any combination of greens and veggies.


----------



## letscook

I love paul newmans  Ceasar dressing


----------



## Robt

I have a friend who uses salad only dressed with lemon juice as a dressing.  It isn't bad especially with an arugula salad or even a simple romaine.

Most of my salads follow Chef June's advice above.  I do not buy premade "dressings".


----------



## TexanFrench

Hi there, Jay--

Ranch dressing--the real stuff--is made with a buttermilk base, because you could find buttermilk out in the country, and stuff like olive oil might require a long trip to the big city.  (My DH grew up on a ranch in eastern Colorado, 15 miles from the nearest town, of about 700 people, and approximately 60 miles from the nearest chain supermarket.  Visits to more exotic food stores were not an option!)

I suggest you experiment with buttermilk or yogurt and flavorings that suit your tastebuds.  Make your own salad dressing, based on what you like!


----------



## grumblebee

Is it the sharp, vinegary taste that you dont like? If so, what about trying a sweet salad dressing? The kraft raspberry vinegrette Alix mentioned is quite good and not sour at all... Also, there is a nice Asian Sesame one made by Kraft that is good too. Its slightly sweet and has a nice sesame taste and doesnt have the vinegary bite that other salad dressings have. Creamy Poppyseed (again, by Kraft) is another good, sweet one. Kraft actually makes some decent dressings and I usually dont like the bottled stuff. 

A nice, mandarin vinegrette might be something to try too. I usually blend 1 part mandarin juice, 1 part vinegar and 2 1/2 parts oil. You could just double the mandarin juice and omit the vinegar altogether and that'd probably be okay.... maybe even add in a smidge of honey if you still find the dressing too acidic. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## philso

verablue mentioned using salsa. i've done that from time to time, tossing the whole salad with some salsa and olive oil. it's good. 

what we usually use every day though, is olive oil and balsamic vinegar. balsamic vinegar is nowhere near as acidic tasting as other vinegars and is rather on the sweet side. we never tire of it.

balsamic vinegar is rather pricey when compared to other vinegars, but not particulary so compared to ready-made dressings.  costco has a large-sized bottle at a reasonable price, and the quality is reasonable too.


----------



## lulu

One of my favourite no effort salad dressings is squeezing an orange over the salad.  Easy, tasty, fresh!

I also second the suggestion of a really good quality extra virgin olive oil.  The taste range is broad, so try a couple of brands if you have a choice.  Some people might yell "sacrilege!" at me but I cannot see why you good not infuse it with some garlic gloves.  To see if you like it with the garlic drop a clove in to half a jar of the oil (so you have your bottle un polluted for when you want it plain) and leave it.  You could also roast garlic in the paper and add the seet past to the salad dressed with the evoo or orange juice or whatever else you like.


I know you are not keen on making something yourself but if commercial products are not to your taste then you might have to, and salad dressings are not hard and can usually be done simply by shaking the ingrediants in a jar in which you'll store it - so you dont even have to get a fork and bowl dirty!


----------



## cara

I would try yoghurt or cream with some herbs in it, pepper and salt.. maybe a pinch lemon juice with it...

Or a vinaigrette of mild aceto balsamico and Olive oil


----------



## GB

What about leaving out the dressing all together? Maybe add some ingredients like dried cranberries or orange segments along with nuts or seeds to give a little more of a flavor punch? Also try crumbling some cheese on top like a blue or feta.


----------



## YT2095

there is a Teriyaki cream type sauce, it`s largely based on sesame and soy sauce. it`s not at all overpowering in an acidic way.

Tahini paste (like peanut butter but with sesame seeds instead) is also a Very nice base for a dressing, as it will be as thick and creamy or as thin as you like it depending upon the consistancy you`re after, you just use More or Less of it.

I also am not a great lover of Overly acidic dressings and such, Parmesan grated up is also nice in salads too, feta cheese cubes in the olive oil with chili is nice, maybe even throw a few olives in there also 


edit: also sourcream and garlic chives maybe a few finely ground capers or baby dill pickles in it too is quite nice if you already like Ranch


----------



## cara

YT2095 said:
			
		

> there is a Teriyaki cream type sauce, it`s largely based on sesame and soy sauce. it`s not at all overpowering in an acidic way.



do you have a recipe? *yummy*


----------



## kitchenelf

A friend of mine makes a salad and really, no dressing is needed.  Everything is cut up approximately the same size - small cubes - so if you want to use a soup spoon you can (that might help if your hand shakes).  She does not dry the lettuce, just cuts it.  When she chops the tomato she puts the juice in there too.  She salts, peppers, a little garlic powder (just a tiny bit) and tosses everything.  It's wonderful.  Because it's wet the salt, pepper, and garlic stick to everything.  I like a good squeeze of lime on it too.  You could also put a drizzle of balsamic on it.  She uses lettuce (any kind you want but she seems to always use iceberg, cut up appropriately), tomatoes, cucumbers, carrots, radishes, spring onions, and sweet peppers, usually green.  Everything is cubed rather than sliced.  It's an excellent, refreshing salad.  


If you'd rather drizzle with a bit of dark sesame oil that would be good too!  
Use some chicken broth or even beef broth if you'd rather not use vinegar.  
Puree some roasted red peppers (maybe flavor with some teriyaki or soy sauce, some lemon or line juice, garlic powder, and anything else that sounds interesting and use that as a dressing.

I'm all about the EVOO too - shave some Parmesan in there and little else is needed.


----------



## YT2095

I don`t no ((

I used to Buy it from Tescos (a super market in the UK) and they don`t stock it anymore 

you CAN make a convincing one with the Tahini paste though (that`s what Ive been doing), but you need to heat a pan Very hot and add the paste, Toast it but don`t let it burn (sounds Odd for a paste I know, but it does happen), I take that off the heat add Light soy sauce about half the amount at you used in tahini paste, fine garlic grans and ginger powder, then add rice wine (mirin or saki) to equal the amount you have in the pan, stir well!
you can bottle this and keep it in the fridge for months, just shake well before you use it.
I Could add an emulsifier to this that would preclude having to shake the bottle, but it messes with the consistancy.
that`s about as convincing as I can make it since the stopped stocking it, if I could get hold of another bottle, I`de have the stuff sent to a better equiped Lab than mine and have it taken appart so I could make it all the time 100%


----------



## auntdot

Jay, you have not given us much to go on about what you like.  And you have stated that your hand shakes so I have no idea what your knife/ kitchen preparation skills are.  Or what you know about cooking.

Would certainly go with EVOO.

If you can tolerate the acidity, a finely diced (concasse) of tomato would be nice.

Could always toss in some capers, or finely diced gherkins, or diced or mashed anchovies.

Lemon zest would give it a bit of nice flavor without the acidity.

As for spices would toss in some fresh or dried tarragon, or chervil.

And sorry, I forgot, chives would be great.

Normally am very careful adding salt and pepper to salad, but with the lack of acidity would add them, and perhaps generously.

(Generous with S&P for me is not all that much).

Just a few ideas, hope this helps.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

Here is my favorite dressing.  Very light.  It only takes 3-4 teaspoons to dress a whole heart of romaine that has been sliced perpendicular to the ribs.  Top with a good sprinkling of shredded parm-reg or pecorino-rom.  A few small butter croutons goes well too, along with some slices of grilled meat (tender beef, chicken, etc.).  If you add any extras just drizzle another teaspoon or so over those.  I eat this stuff by the pound during the week.  It's based on a CIA recipe, and similar to the one used by Thomas Keller.  I've included my own personal notes as well.





> *Herb Vinaigrette*
> 
> This is an all-purpose vinaigrette that works well with cold salads, warm salads, and as a liquid to marinate with.  Use a neutral salad oil with a thick viscosity such as Canola.  The fruity flavors of extra virgin olive oil or thin oils like peanut will not give the correct flavor balance or properly cling to the dressed items.  A non-virgin "light"  cold-pressed olive oil can be substituted.  Herb/spice infused salad oils can work well if the infused flavors work well with the other ingredients.  Red wine vinegar can also be substituted for the white wine vinegar.
> 
> 1/2-C White Wine Vinegar
> 1-t Dijon Mustard
> 1-T Minced Shallot
> 1 1/2-C Salad Oil
> 1 1/2-t Kosher Salt
> 1-t Sugar
> 1/4-t Freshly Ground Black Pepper
> 1-T Minced Fresh Chives
> 1-t Minced Fresh Tarragon
> 1-t Minced Fresh Parsley
> 
> Place the vinegar, mustard, and shallots in a jar.  Secure the lid, shake well, and let rest for 30 minutes.  After 30 minutes, add the rest of the ingredients and shake vigorously to emulsify the vinegar mixture and oil.  Let rest for at least one hour for the flavors to develop.  Shake well each time before using.  Makes 2 cups.


This is amazing with some slices of tender beef from a charcoal grill!  I sometimes add some crumbled bacon too.  It's what I had for lunch today!


----------



## Seven S

"Green Goddess Dressing"


----------



## Shunka

Seven S, that is the first Green Goddess dressing I have seen that does not include anchovies. I may try it to see if it compares well.


----------



## FraidKnot

I don't like raw vegetables, period.  Doesn't matter what the dressing is; lettuce tastes like wet leaves and I want no part of it!

Fraidy


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

Wet Leaves?  Maybe you don't like salad because the components of it haven't been spun-dry.  I find wet lettuce to be borderline wet-leaves as well.


----------



## FraidKnot

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Wet Leaves? Maybe you don't like salad because the components of it haven't been spun-dry. I find wet lettuce to be borderline wet-leaves as well.


 
Just an expression!   Spin it all you want, it tastes like crap.  I don't care if it's iceburg or romaine, I can't stand lettuce, period.  In fact, I can't stand any raw vegetables.

Fraidy


----------



## boufa06

Jay,

How about a dressing made with chopped garlic, lemon juice, honey, salt and olive oil?


----------



## kimbaby

maybe light oil and vinegar... ?


----------



## college_cook

When I was very young I was absolutely terrified of salad dressings b/c I hated mayo and I hated vinegar, and I could smell them both a mile away.

What we ended up doing was putting cocktail sauce (like you make for shrimp cocktail) over my salads.

Cocktail sauce

Ketchup
Lemon juice
Horseradish
Salt/Pepper
Wasabi powder (optional)
Garlic (optional)

I think the OP requested something with garlic in it, and I don't see why you wouldn't be able to add garlic to the above, except that if you use too much horseradish it will simply overpower the garlic.  If you are going to use garlic, I would use fresh garlic only, and finely minced.  I didn't list any quantities for the above, because you can adjust for taste.  Just use more ketchup than anything else.  Add more horseradish/wasabi for heat, lemon juice for tartness.  Heck you could probably add some white sugar or simple syrup to sweeten if you really wanted to.

Another suggestion I would make would be to lightly toss with a good EVOO, some lemon juice, salt/pepper.


----------



## urmaniac13

How about Tzatziki, a greek yogurt based sauce with cucumber, dill and garlic?  

Also you can make a tahini based dressing, with a touch of lemon, garlic, and additional toasted sesame seeds.

But my standard favourite is a drizzle of top quality evoo, simply with salt and pepper, and occasionally a few drops of balsamic vinegar (I can't stand regular vinegar either, but a good balsamic has a full mild flavour with a touch of sweetness...yum!)---this is, IMO the best way to showcase/compliment the fresh, quality vegetables.


----------



## boufa06

Urmaniac13, Tzatziki is not a dressing but a dip/spread to be eaten with pita bread/fresh rolls.


----------



## GB

Tzatziki can be used in many ways. There is no reason it could not be used as a dressing.


----------



## boufa06

GB, Tzatziki is made from strained Greek yoghurt (thick and creamy), grated cucumber, garlic, dill and olive oil.  Therefore, the consistency is not suitable as a dressing unless you want to make it more liquid by using normal yoghurt.


----------



## GB

LOL I am very familiar with tzatziki boufa06. It can certainly be used as a dressing. I have had creamy dressings that have been very thick before. There is nothing saying a dressing has to be thin, especially when the OP is looking for an alternative to regular dressings.


----------



## XeniA

GB said:
			
		

> Tzatziki can be used in many ways. There is no reason it could not be used as a dressing.



I have to vote with you here, GB. While it may not be customary or intended as a "dressing" there's no law that prevents it from being used thus, and certainly if it gets someone eating their daily ration of veggies -- why not?!


----------



## XeniA

JayPankratz said:
			
		

> I know, I am odd. The problem is, I can not stand any type of mayonaise, vinegar, mustard, or salad dressing products. Ranch is the closest I can come and even that is too overpowering. The only real issue is that salad is tough to eat without dressing. On top of that, I have shaky hands so all of it just ends up falling back down to the plate.
> 
> My thought is that maybe someone has a recipe or idea for an "alternative" salad dressing that would fit this purpose. I would prefer something that is already made that I can order rather than making it myself.
> 
> I want something flavorful but without the "tang" of traditional salad dressings. I assume it would be an oil product which is okay. Also, if it could incorporate garlic that would be fantastic!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay



Why not stop eating your lettuce as a salad? You seem to feel you must eat it, but who says it has to be ripped up in a bowl with something over it? Add several leaves to a good sandwich, or rolled up in a burrito, or under a hamburger, or with a bite of steak, or some mashed potato ... or whatever other food you happen to like (and which will be a bit more cooperative staying on your fork!).

Same nutrional value, after all, right?


----------



## biev

I was gonna suggest that too. Try a chicken wrap - just some breaded chicken and lettuce rolled in a tortilla should be good. I've had it without dressing and it wasn't too dry, and it's not hard to grab it this way. 

I have shaky hands too : )


----------



## Mel!

What about just tossing your salad, in a little garlic oil.

Mel


----------



## biev

Olive oil and some seasoned salt works well too : )


----------

